# Above Ground Install



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

I want to do an above ground install in my small back yard. I plan on over seeding w/PRG this fall and need some irrigation that I can put on a timer to help with germination. I plan to run this off a hose bib. I have one bib on each side of the house.
Also would like to be able to water the flower beds if possible. What would be a good setup for this?


----------

